# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Tilapias ayuda enfermedad de la piel - consultas sobre piel pelada

## elviscanal

Buenos dias , este es mi primer tema, tengo dudas respecto a problemas en la piel de mis tilapias,
Explico: recientemente adquiri tilapias adultas (2 de 30 y 35 cm y 4 de 7 cm)  reproductoras rojas , tenia una tilapia gris (aprox 20 cm) en un tanque  ya viviendo aprox 1 mes y medio, las nuevas las puse en el mismo tanque y los note el primer dia muy activos , pero luego de unos dias uno de ellos se quedaba quieta en el fondo del agua , luego note que la piel se le pelaba ligeramente y se hechaba de lado en ocaciones, la consulta es a que se debe que una tilapia en buenas condiciones , de pronto enferme y se le pele la piel y muera , entiendo que si es por cloro en el agua debieron morir todas  , los de 7 cm estan normal y comen sin problemas y las demas siguen comiendo normalmente. 
debo agregar mas acondicionador de cloro al agua para eliminar residuos? 
como acondiciono 1000 litros de agua (el nivel de cloro por mi zona es muy alto) , he leido que existen unos cristales? es eso cierto - donde los puedo comprarTemas similares: Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero Sistema de control con abejas ayuda a prevenir enfermedad del cerezo Artículo: Paltas de piel verde tendrían un crecimiento sustancial de ventas en EE.UU. Ayuda para identificar esta enfermedad en Zapallo (variedad Carga) Artículo: Pescadores, agricultores y albañiles tienen más riesgo de cáncer de piel

----------

